# Garlic in it's different forms. Pros and Cons?



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been reading about the benefits of garlic to pigeons and want to start using it with my birds in preparation for my first season of young bird racing. I think the most convenient/easiest way for me to accomplish this would be to use a little garlic powder on the feed once or twice a week. There is a local store that sells bulk seasonings and it would be really easy to grab some there.

Also obviously easy to get actual cloves of garlic, but more work.

I've also seen garlic oil that you can order from the suppliers. 

My fear is that the garlic powder being dry and possibly old, will have lost it's benefit to the birds. Any thoughts?


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Garlic cloves from the grocery store doesn't lose much of it's potency. Oils and powders lose a lot of it's potency. It's great for the pigeons but don't overdue it. 1-2 times a week I think would be good enough.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We've been putting one clove of garlic in a gallon of water (that lasts us a day) 2 days before use. All we do to prepare it is pull it off the bulb, remove loose skin, whack with hammer, put in water jug, add water. It's actually faster than prepping canker treatment (as I have unpleasantly had to do lately).


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I guess actual cloves would be easy enough since I only want to do it once a week or so. I believe the dried stuff while easiest, would have lost most of the benefits.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

And the hammer smashing can be fun. Just be careful not to get carried away!


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

12 Volt Man said:


> I guess actual cloves would be easy enough since I only want to do it once a week or so. I believe the dried stuff while easiest, would have lost most of the benefits.


Hi

There is a product on the market that contains Garlic powder named (STRIKE).
It also contains some simple sugars and pro-biotics.

Bezz


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

be a little carefull with the bulbs in the water on hot days because any decaying plant material in the water will produce a biofilm , it might cause more harm than good.
Garlic oil on the seeds should be fine and pro bios or other products like will stick to to oil and seeds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The fresher the garlic the better it is. Use it fresh and you will get most of the health benefit. If it smells "garlicky", then it is good.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi

This is the product containing (*allicin*) garlic powder, that i mensioned earlier in the thread.

STRIKE 


YOU ONLY HAVE TO USE STRIKE ONCE TO SEE ITS EFFECT. Strike has been the number 1 trouble shooter in thousands of lofts world wide for over a decade and has been one of the best selling products in the UK during this time. It has with out doubt stood the test of time.
However science moves on and so does our knowledge of our pigeons and we are now proud to introduce Strike II

You only have to use Strike II once to see it’s effects. It’s not an antibiotic but a unique combination of natural plant derived sulphur containing compounds and avian specific lactic acid bacteria. The bugs in Strike are avian specific and have been selected on their ability to colonise the intestinal tissues of pigeons. The other component, *Allicin *was shown to be effective against a whole range of bad bacteria by amongst others ‘an independent trial at the Porton Down Research Establishment’.

We have now added a prebiotic, natural sugars called Fructooligosaccharides. These sugars are resistant to digestion by the bird but are used exclusively by specific probiotic organisms (those included in Strike II ) allowing them to compete with and thereby excluding disease-producing bacteria in the intestines. Research has shown that these sugars can improve the probiotic effect within the birds gut by 2-4 times.
We have also added the very important amino acid L-Glutamine a major source of cell energy; it carries nitrogen in body tissues. It also helps preserve muscle mass during trauma. In addition Glutamine stimulates the immune system and promotes maintenance and repair of the gastro-intestinal tract.

When would you as a pigeon fancier use Strike II ? Weekly at least once or twice to keep the pigeons gut in optimal condition. If the birds droppings become loose, which all lofts suffer from at various times of the year, usually when the birds are under some kind of stress. Breeding, ill health and of course racing are some of the times stress can become a real problem. During this time Strike II comes into play. At the first sign of problems reach for Strike II.

If a loft has problems and antibiotics are/have been used (always use Gemthepax at the same time)
Give the birds 3– 4 days on Strike II to help reseed the gut. This ensures that the bad bugs don’t get a chance to establish themselves. Strike II should be used every time the birds come back from a race, this is important because birds can often bring problems back as they have come into close contact with other birds, Remember the old saying ‘ You are only as clean as your dirtiest club member’. How very true that saying is, fanciers should be on their guard in this day and age as there is so much disease around, especially with Young Birds. 
Pot sizes:- 500g - 200g - 100g


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

klondike goldie said:


> Sounds like another commercial.


Hi 

Its easier to make yourself and cheaper.

Bezz


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

12 Volt Man said:


> I've been reading about the benefits of garlic to pigeons and want to start using it with my birds in preparation for my first season of young bird racing. I think the most convenient/easiest way for me to accomplish this would be to use a little garlic powder on the feed once or twice a week. There is a local store that sells bulk seasonings and it would be really easy to grab some there.
> 
> Also obviously easy to get actual cloves of garlic, but more work.
> 
> ...


 The best use for garlic, is on my bread when the wife makes her Italian spaghetti. You can actually buy ready made garlic bread at the store, all you do is heat it up in the oven and it taste great !! 

I don't bother with any of the various supplements out there anymore. I use to spend hundreds of dollars every few months, to fill up a refrigerator I had to buy to store it all in. It made me feel real good, but since I have placed my birds on the Purina Pellet Diet, all these extra additives have become completely unnecessary. 

There are folks who are always looking for all those magic bullets, and for them, the more you got, the better it must be. My new theory these last two years is less is often more. I don't see any harm in giving these various garlic supplements except that in my opinion, it is only to make you feel better. I don't think it will make a darn bit of difference in your birds health or performance.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Well now if you believe the food alone is going to give your birds all the vitamins and supplements they need then don’t give them anything. 

Fact is Garlic has all kinds of nutritional values (Google them if you are interested) that it can pass on to your birds. Don’t give them the premade mixes; while they may be good I’ll give you a far better way to mix the garlic into your food.

The only things you need to buy are your choice of olive oil (around one quart size will do) and one clove of garlic. 

Take the oil and put half of it into a blender, pour in half of olive oil and puree until the garlic is well mixed in (no chunks left), then place entire contents back into original container along with any left over oil, shake well before using.

Add the oil mixture onto the feed twice weekly. My birds turned their noses up and wouldn’t eat the first time I put the mix into their feeder. So let them go without one feeding and then give it to them. My birds attack the feeders now when they can smell the garlic (they love it) 

Over time you will see the oil and garlic separate a bit just shake the container and it mixes back up with no problem. Remember like any oils keep it stored in a cool place when not using it. 

Try it and if it doesn’t work what have you lost? Nothing! You can take the olive oil and garlic mix and set it in the cupboard right next to any other cooking oils you may have. Worse case is that if your wife or significant other doesn’t cook with garlic you may be buying a new blender.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

The whole point of a scientifically formulated diet, is that all of the required nutrition is provided, thus eliminating the need to provide all kinds of additional supplements. As a prime example, I have been able to maintain peek physical condition, and all without any kind of outside supplement. If I were to go to my local vitamin store, the salespeople are trained to sell me on the idea that I can't be healthy unless I consume hundreds of dollars worth of their various products. The same is true with the various sellers of pigeon supplements. I say if it makes you feel good, then go ahead, and provide your birds every and anything that the sellers of such stuff sell. It won't make healthy birds any healthier, in fact when you add up all of the extra junk you are loading them up with, it just could be toxic. But, hey...the more my club mates think they need to load their birds up with "stuff"...the better I seem to do, go figure ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Fact*

I have used an allicidin complex caps works very well in treating pigeons with various immune issues.

It is concentrated and I can get a better dose down an individual bird.

I'm not saying raw garlic isn't best, I'm saying that garlic caps work, IF you find one that is minimum and cold processed, then it still has the allicidin in tact.


----------



## barclay (Mar 16, 2008)

*Minced Garlic*

I have been using minced garlic in the water, what is the thoughts on using that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

barclay said:


> I have been using minced garlic in the water, what is the thoughts on using that


Fresh or store bought in the bottle?

Either works, except fresh minced is better.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Red Rohas is the best garlic....I have a hard time finding this strain of garlic here in WVa...It has a purplish red color,and it smells like hell.....Alamo


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

The 2 thing's that we always use in Garlic in the water and Cod liver oil on the feed. Both are given once a week

We also just bought straight barley and have been mixing in with their feed. I am not real big on feeds with heavy corn, rather have more ******


----------

